# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Hey you older RPF'ers, eat your broccoli

## Origanalist

Scientists discover elixir of youth  for mice  and begin tests on humans

Compound found in broccoli and cucumber has 'remarkable anti-ageing effects in mice', researcher says

Ian Johnston Science Correspondent 



Scientists in the US claim to have discovered a natural compound found in avocado, broccoli and cucumber that has remarkable anti-ageing effects in mice  and could also work on humans.

The researchers, who have started clinical trials involving a small group of people, said older mice given the compound, called NMN, in their water saw an array of beneficial effects.

Their level of physical activity increased, bone density and muscles improved, the immune system and liver performed better, their eyesight improved and they even lost weight.

The researchers began investigating the properties of a protein called NAD, which is involved in energy production in the body.

As animals get older, they produce less NAD and it is thought this is one part of the ageing process.

Attempts to add extra NAD failed, so the researchers looked for a way to boost its production in the body.

They gave mice NMN, also found in cabbage and edamame, in their drinking water to see if this would boost levels of NAD and have a rejuvenating effect.

Asked if this worked, lead researcher Professor Shin-ichiro Imai, of Washington University in St Louis, said: The answer is basically yes. As a matter of fact, NMN has remarkable anti-ageing effects in mice.

Those NMN [fed] mice definitely have longer health-span  entire lifespan, were not sure, but if this keeps working in this way they could have a longer lifespan as well.

We have shown a way to slow the physiologic decline that we see in ageing mice. 

This means older mice have metabolism and energy levels resembling that of younger mice.

And he expressed optimism that the clinical trials with human subjects, underway in Japan, would produce similar results.

Since human cells rely on this same energy production process, we are hopeful this will translate into a method to help people remain healthier as they age, he said.

However, while there was no sign of it in the study, there could be a significant catch  NAD might also give an energy boost to cancer cells.

continued.. http://www.independent.co.uk/news/sc...-a7383411.html

----------


## Brian4Liberty

The avocado sounds better than broccoli.

Stories like this rarely pan out.

----------


## Origanalist

> The avocado sounds better than broccoli.
> 
> Stories like this rarely pan out.


Much better, I agree, and they don't. Unfortunately..

----------


## specsaregood

> The avocado sounds better than broccoli.


Meh, both are good with the right dish.   Avocado on some nice pulled pork tacos.  Or broccoli with some orange chicken.  (dinner tonight)

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

well I guess that's a good way to get kids to eat broccoli. Eat your broccoli or DIE.

----------


## donnay



----------


## Suzanimal

I drink cucumber/lemon/chia water for lunch about every other day. It's yummy hydrating and age defying.

_Maybe she's born with it, maybe it's cucumbers_

----------


## oyarde

> I drink cucumber/lemon/chia water for lunch about every other day. It's yummy hydrating and age defying.
> 
> _Maybe she's born with it, maybe it's cucumbers_


Maybe I could use cucumber in my martinis and gin & tonics instead of lemon , lime & olives ?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Maybe I could use cucumber in my martinis and gin & tonics instead of lemon , lime & olives ?


Nah, the alcohol is age defying enough. It pickles you. My mom swears her "happy hour" has kept her young and vibrant.

----------


## PositiveBodyImage

> 



Fat shaming isn't funny.

----------


## opal

3 of my favorite foods.. good.

----------


## donnay

> Fat shaming isn't funny.


Political correctness isn't funny either, so lighten up and laugh at the fat man's joke.

----------


## Origanalist

> Fat shaming isn't funny.


Lol, it will be fun to watch this one play out.

----------


## tod evans

> Fat shaming isn't funny.


It most certainly can be.

So can shaming women, blacks, injuns and any other sub-set of society.

Who in the $#@! are you to tell somebody else what's funny?

----------


## PositiveBodyImage

> It most certainly can be.
> 
> So can shaming women, blacks, injuns and any other sub-set of society.
> 
> Who in the $#@! are you to tell somebody else what's funny?


Hurting feelings is a hate crime. Hate crimes are not a laughing matter. For example, in New York City there's a dedicated team of detective who investigate these heinous felonies.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Hurting feelings is a hate crime. Hate crimes are not a laughing matter. For example, in New York City there's a dedicated team of detective who investigate these heinous felonies.


LOLOL  Thanks for making the webbernets a funnier place. ~hugs~

----------


## tod evans

> Hurting feelings is a hate crime. Hate crimes are not a laughing matter. For example, in New York City there's a dedicated team of detective who investigate these heinous felonies.


$#@! off panty-waste.......

This was posted from deep in the Ozark Mountains where inbred/overweight hillbillies are the norm........Sad thing is the hillbillies can laugh and poke fun at themselves and the idiots who get offended.

The Daily KOS is VVVVVVVVVV That-a-way toots.................Or is that Tootsie-roll?

----------


## PositiveBodyImage

> $#@! off panty-waste.......
> 
> This was posted from deep in the Ozark Mountains where inbred/overweight hillbillies are the norm........Sad thing is the hillbillies can laugh and poke fun at themselves and the idiots who get offended.
> 
> The Daily KOS is VVVVVVVVVV That-a-way toots.................Or is that Tootsie-roll?


DailyKos has become too right-wing these days. They haven't paid enough attention to the struggles of the fat positivity movement or the systemic oppression of transpecies individuals of color.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> $#@! off panty-waste.......
> 
> This was posted from deep in the Ozark Mountains where inbred/overweight hillbillies are the norm........Sad thing is the hillbillies can laugh and poke fun at themselves and the idiots who get offended.
> 
> The Daily KOS is VVVVVVVVVV That-a-way toots.................Or is that Tootsie-roll?


It's just eduardo's sock trolling ya, bro. Chill out.

----------


## specsaregood

> $#@! off panty-waste.......


That should be panty-waist, not waste.

----------


## tod evans

> That should be panty-waist, not waste.


No it shouldn't, I was referring to the clabbered slime know to exist in fat-girls panties........

Puke!

----------


## PositiveBodyImage

> No it shouldn't, I was referring to the clabbered slime know to exist in fat-girls panties........
> 
> Puke!


You're just pretending not to like it. No man can resist that mixture of sweat, feces, urine and dead tissue. If you're lucky enough you might find some menstrual residue from those free bleeding days of the month.

----------


## lilymc

I'm not a big fan of cucumbers, but I LOVE avocados and broccoli, and eat them all the time.    People usually think I'm 15-20 years younger than I am, so maybe there's something to this?     Either that or it's my Ecuadorian genes... everyone on that side of the family looks a lot younger than they are.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I'm not a big fan of cucumbers, but I LOVE avocados and broccoli, and eat them all the time.    People usually think I'm 15-20 years younger than I am, so maybe there's something to this?     Either that or it's my Ecuadorian genes... everyone on that side of the family looks a lot younger than they are.


Honestly, I think a lot of it is genetics.

----------


## tod evans

I eat broccoli and avocados and onions, peppers, beans, corn, carrots and garlic............Squash, sweet potatoes okra and spinach... 

In moderation...

----------


## Suzanimal

> You're just pretending not to like it. No man can resist that mixture of sweat, feces, urine and dead tissue. If you're lucky enough you might find some menstrual residue from those free bleeding days of the month.


Sounds like your girl is eating too much Chipolte...

----------


## lilymc

> Honestly, I think a lot of it is genetics.


Yeah, I think so too.  But there are certain things that age people (smoking, stress, poor health, etc.)  So maybe its a combination of all those things.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Yeah, I think so too.  But there are certain things that age people (smoking, stress, poor health, etc.)  So maybe its a combination of all those things.


My mother - drinks, smokes, eats like a pig BUT she does and has always exercised regularly.

84 years old
doesn't color hair, never had plastic surgery, and isn't even wearing very much make up in this pic which was taken last month.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Woohoo, brocolli, avocados, and cucumbers!  Why only older RPFers, though?  Who wants to stay 70 forever? (Well OK, it might not be too bad).  Let's nip this aging thing in the bud early.

I eat so many avocados (and shop so infrequently) that people sometimes (always?) assume I must be a purchaser for a restaurant.  There was one woman in particular who commented to me about it, and although I kept telling her no, I'm just buying for myself to eat them, I don't think she ever did believe me.

----------


## Origanalist

> Woohoo, brocolli, avocados, and cucumbers!  Why only older RPFers, though?  Who wants to stay 70 forever? (Well OK, it might not be too bad).  Let's nip this aging thing in the bud early.
> 
> I eat so many avocados (and shop so infrequently) that people sometimes (always?) assume I must be a purchaser for a restaurant.  There was one woman in particular who commented to me about it, and although I kept telling her no, I'm just buying for myself to eat them, I don't think she ever did believe me.


According to the article the benefits only happen for the older meeses. It doesn't affect the younger ones because their body provides it already.

----------


## William Tell

> Scientists discover elixir of youth — for mice — and begin tests on humans
> 
> Compound found in broccoli and cucumber has 'remarkable anti-ageing effects in mice', researcher says
> 
> Ian Johnston Science Correspondent


I question the legitimacy of this study. If the mice are aging so well why do they look so old? Look at all that white hair.

----------


## PositiveBodyImage

Did you know cucumbers are actually berries?

----------


## William Tell

Yes. That's why I always have 30 blueberries, and 30 cucumbers in my cornflakes every morning.

----------


## dannno

> Did you know cucumbers are actually berries?


Like member berries?

Member when it was cool to make fun of fat people?

----------


## PositiveBodyImage

> Yes. That's why I always have 30 blueberries, and 30 cucumbers in my cornflakes every morning.


Blueberries are botanically berries. So are tomatoes, bananas and pumpkins. 

But raspberries and blackberries are not, they're actually aggregate fruits.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> According to the article the benefits only happen for the older meeses. It doesn't affect the younger ones because their body provides it already.


Ahh.  Thanks.  That's what I get for not reading!

----------


## Suzanimal

> Like member berries?
> 
> Member when it was cool to make fun of fat people?


Yeah, I 'member...you 'member Jabba the Hutt? 'Memba him?

----------


## lilymc

> My mother - drinks, smokes, eats like a pig BUT she does and has always exercised regularly.
> 
> 84 years old
> doesn't color hair, never had plastic surgery, and isn't even wearing very much make up in this pic which was taken last month.


She looks fantastic.  Wow, she's definitely blessed and fortunate.  Btw, my Abuelito made it to 99 1/2, and he still had pretty much a full head of hair, and nice skin.   He also exercised and was blessed with good genes.

----------

